# French Toast Disappearing From Supermarket Shelves



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2017)

One of the few remaining places to get toastable french toast has stopped carrying it instead selling those french toast sticks. Is french toast available at your local supermarket?


----------



## terry123 (May 26, 2017)

Never bought it as I make my own.  Thought everybody made their own.


----------



## Wintermint (May 26, 2017)

Me too - it is very easy after all.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2017)

Same as above, it would never occur to me to buy French toast.  

In my house it's one of those things that you scrounge around the kitchen and make when you are too lazy to take a shower and get dressed to make a grocery run.

In answer to your question, I did a quick online search of Wegman's and it's strictly sticks and twists, no slices!


----------



## Myquest55 (May 26, 2017)

I found a terrific recipe for French Toast on Pinterest, using Texas toast.  I don't make it often - only on special occasions, but the supermarket stopped carrying the Texas toast bread so ...  no, cannot get it at the store any more.  They only have the garlic toast in the freezer and that doesn't work for breakfast


----------



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2017)

*product recall*

I found part of the problem. There has been a recall on Aunt Jemima products including pancakes, waffles and french toast. 

https://consumerist.com/2017/05/08/...f-pancakes-and-waffles-for-possible-listeria/

I like the convenience of frozen french toast, waffles, pancakes etc. I still make pancakes on occasion but mornings breakfast is basically a snack and sometimes they hit the spot when cereal or regular toast won't. I will say it pays to take the time-eek to thaw out before toasting.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2017)

I don't buy prepared stuff, so I never knew there was frozen french toast.


----------

